# Micaela Schäfer - bodypainted Photoshoot for 'Bundestagswahl 2013' at the 'Brandenburger Tor' in Berlin. Germany x46



## brian69 (1 Aug. 2013)

.















 











 
























 











 
























 





 







 







 







 ​


----------



## Katzun (2 Aug. 2013)

wunderbar!


----------



## MrLeiwand (2 Aug. 2013)

thanks! mica ist einfach ne granate!


----------



## Vichser (2 Aug. 2013)

Deutschland Deutschland....


----------



## tom34 (2 Aug. 2013)

ich wähle sie !!


----------



## appledude (4 Aug. 2013)

So dumm sie ist so geil ist sie auch!! Gerne mehr und Dankeschön


----------



## krawutz (5 Aug. 2013)

Rechtlich alles in Ordnung : vor Beginn der Wahl muss der Schlitz der Wahlurne bedeckt sein.


----------



## rotmarty (5 Aug. 2013)

Ich würde in den Schlitz meine Stimme reinstecken !!!


----------



## Suedoldenburger (5 Aug. 2013)

...-- irgendwie eine geile Frau


----------



## Kolly200 (5 Aug. 2013)

Ich wähle sie.


----------



## Chek (6 Aug. 2013)

vielen Dank!


----------



## jean58 (6 Aug. 2013)

welchen button muss ich drücken


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2013)

Ob die weiß, was ne Bundestagswahl ist??


----------



## Grauer Wolf (6 Aug. 2013)

vielen Dank !


----------



## gulib8 (8 Aug. 2013)

für die bundestagswahl... oh man... naja, trotzdem :thx:


----------



## xNairolfx (9 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DPSchreber (9 Aug. 2013)

Danke für diese "politischen" Bilder!


----------



## JustLooking2Fap (10 Aug. 2013)

Absolut fickbar. Ich frage mich, warum alle Moderatoren im TV immer froh sind, dass sie etwas an hat. Von mir aus könnte sie immer nackt sein - und zwar komplett!


----------



## starsfinden (11 Aug. 2013)

für welche Partei steht Sie?


----------



## Bowes (11 Aug. 2013)

Eine geile Frau die Micaela !!! :thx:


----------



## djstewe (11 Aug. 2013)

da fällt man echt vom stuhl....hammer


----------



## Hamsterkeks (11 Aug. 2013)

wird langsam langweilig das ganze gepose


----------



## falk77 (11 Aug. 2013)

thanks! beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Fughator (12 Aug. 2013)

Sie lässt aber auch gar nix aus, um ihre Hupen auszupacken  Dennoch vielen Dank für die Pics


----------



## CmdData (16 Aug. 2013)

wenn alle wahllokale so besetzt sind, dann haben wir 150% wahlbeteiligung


----------



## maveric400 (17 Aug. 2013)

tja was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## FirstOne (17 Aug. 2013)

Danke. Hat Sie ja ordentlich Werbung gemacht ...


----------



## subizi22 (19 Aug. 2013)

wirklich sehr nett! danke für die bilder


----------



## hubu (19 Aug. 2013)

danke.. =)


----------



## chaosen (20 Aug. 2013)

vielen dank!


----------



## cool23 (20 Aug. 2013)

Kein Wunder, dass die Zahl der Nichtwähler immer größer wird.... trotzdem danke!


----------



## tadeus195 (20 Aug. 2013)

Sehr sehr geil die dame


----------



## chini72 (20 Aug. 2013)

DANKE für sexy Mica!!


----------



## Lampenmeister (21 Aug. 2013)

Danke! Kann man sich immer wieder ansehen


----------



## Shabba (22 Aug. 2013)

Super Figur:thumbup:.Danke


----------



## JustHere (22 Aug. 2013)

Jetzt geh ich wählen  Danke!


----------



## emma2112 (23 Aug. 2013)

Danke schön!


----------



## Wildblood (25 Aug. 2013)

Mund ist grausam, der Rest nett. :thx:


----------



## dali4all (9 Sep. 2013)

na ja - sexy ist was anderes


----------



## pato64 (9 Sep. 2013)

Falls die Merkel Kanzlerin bleiben sollte, WAS ICH NICHT HOFFE (!!!), wäre diese Frau Schäfer doch die ideale Stunt-Frau für die Merkel bei offiziellen Auftritten, Foto-Terminen etc. 
Ich kann die Nussknacker-Visage der Merkel nämlich nicht mehr sehen !


----------



## bigrosi (10 Sep. 2013)

Da geht "Mann" doch gern zur Wahl, meine Stimme hat sie.


----------



## Fughator (11 Sep. 2013)

Danke für die Fotos... Sie findet auch immer einen Anlass sich zu präsentieren


----------



## alex-hammer (11 Sep. 2013)

Nice .. ;-)


----------



## Thomy112 (24 Sep. 2013)

wie immer eine augen weide


----------



## Max Mustermann (24 Sep. 2013)

Vielen Danke für den herrlichen Anblick!


----------



## bobodog (25 Sep. 2013)

schöne Bilder:thx:


----------



## Opusten (25 Sep. 2013)

Top Superfrau


----------



## marayah (26 Sep. 2013)

TOP! :thumbup:


----------



## marko_19 (30 Sep. 2013)

Ich mag diese "Dame" so garnicht ausg099


----------



## agnostiker (30 Sep. 2013)

Danke 
:thx:


----------



## nam0 (1 Okt. 2013)

das ist eine ey


----------



## Afrocola (2 Okt. 2013)

Meine Wahl ist gefallen.


----------



## Bimmelmann (3 Okt. 2013)

wird Zeit das Sie Ihren ersten Porno dreht :thumbup:


----------



## boy 2 (3 Okt. 2013)

Danke für Micaela, very sexy!


----------



## Wollmuetzenmann (4 Okt. 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob es in der US-Ausgabe vom Penthouse-Magazin Fotos von ihr gibt. Das war auf ihrer Homepage angekündigt.


----------



## buchu (4 Okt. 2013)

ich mag sie nicht mehr sehen....


----------



## krillin09 (9 Okt. 2013)

danke..


----------



## gulf (13 Okt. 2013)

irgendwie mag ich sie


----------



## Hybrix (13 Okt. 2013)

Mann oh, schöne


----------



## hengzt88 (14 Okt. 2013)

Mica ist einfach geil....


----------



## knappi (15 Okt. 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank für diese tollen Bilder!

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## bobbymaus (15 Okt. 2013)

Echt schöne Bilder. Danke dafür.


----------



## Riki (15 Okt. 2013)

sehr nett danke


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Rechtlich alles in Ordnung : vor Beginn der Wahl muss der Schlitz der Wahlurne bedeckt sein.



Immer korrekt die Dame


----------



## lolzncola (18 Okt. 2013)

die würd ich auch gern mal wählen ;D


----------



## annapiga (22 Okt. 2013)

Der Tanga stört ein wenig......


----------



## heaj71 (23 Okt. 2013)

das is scho a wahnsinns braut


----------



## troublemaker68 (24 Okt. 2013)

Bißchen dulle ist die schon


----------



## grenzau (24 Okt. 2013)

Danke für die Pics


----------



## aldoraine23 (31 Okt. 2013)

was für ein grandioser körper! danke!


----------



## Dingo Jones (31 Okt. 2013)

Strodoof, billig aber dennoch geil


----------



## innes (1 Nov. 2013)

Super Bilder von Micaela. :thx:


----------



## nero10 (1 Nov. 2013)

nicht so ganz mein geschmack aber trotzdem danke


----------



## SonyaFan (4 Nov. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## Timmi_tool (4 Nov. 2013)

Danke für Micha!!


----------



## ipavic (6 Nov. 2013)

great pics!


----------



## xxforyouxx (19 Nov. 2013)

very sexy, thanks a lot


----------



## twilight1666 (10 Jan. 2014)

echt hammermässig - :thumbup:


----------



## SFROG87 (25 Apr. 2014)

Da sah sie noch nicht ganz so schlimm aus wie heute


----------



## lupo40 (27 Apr. 2014)

Schön das es solchge Frauen gibt!


----------



## mifrileager (28 Apr. 2014)

wer wurde wohl öfter fotografiert- Micaela oder das Brandenburger Tor...Jedenfalls danke für die Bilder


----------



## holgerx (20 Mai 2014)

So müsste die Werbung für die Europawahl gestlltet werden damit man dahin geht ^^


----------



## johnnycash (21 Mai 2014)

Schöne Bilder von Micaela, gibt es solche auch von der Merkel?


----------



## volver (21 Mai 2014)

Germany 12 Points


----------



## 14tom72 (21 Mai 2014)

Mords Bälle...


----------



## santi (27 Mai 2014)

wer´s mag , für mich ist zuviel künstliches dran


----------



## Talon (28 Mai 2014)

richtig heiss :thumbup:


----------



## ToH (1 Juni 2014)

die Frau hat was! Danke


----------



## Christian2012 (3 Juni 2014)

Geile Bilder vielen Dank!


----------



## didino (3 Juni 2014)

Che figaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Glaubgut (28 Juni 2014)

Billug und willig, die beiden weiteren Vornamen von ihr.


----------



## pansen (29 Juni 2014)

die kennt auch keine grenze haha


----------



## sello (1 Juli 2014)

she's so sexy!


----------



## tralala (2 Juli 2014)

Naja langsam wird sie langweilig...


----------



## Minoz (3 Juli 2014)

Einfach nur heiß, thx


----------

